# Anyone who like scaring people will love this...



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/27/ghost-elevator-prank-brazil-tv-show_n_2197560.html


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

That was hilarious.....could incorporate this into a haunt. The people are weird just staring and then the freak out. Thanks for posting FearingtonHouse. LOL!!


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Very funny!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL. I havent laughed that hard since the pigs ate my sister in law.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty funny stuff


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

That's great! Too funny!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Im crying right now. I love scaring people.


----------

